# Noob here, need advice on which complete DJ to purchase 24" or 26"



## tbooks (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello all! New to the DJ world and im going to be buying my first one this weekend through my shop I work at

No one at my shop has any experience with DJ bikes unfortunate so i come here to you guys

I have my search narrowed down to a GT Bump 24" (20.7tt) or a GT Bump 26" (21.5tt) (buying at cost through my shop)

I come from a heavy bmx background, so im greatly leaning towards the 24"

any reason why i should go with the 26" instead? 

i know the 24" is low end for components, but i already have a wheelbuild ready, a Clutch RD, Rapid Fire Shifters, and im getting rid of the square taper BB right away so disregard component level. Im worried about size. I want to be able to do spins more than anything.

I'm 5'6 with a 29" inseam, i want to be able to use the bike on trails and at the park, and i do not want a SS

Thanks for your input! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

tbooks said:


> Hello all! New to the DJ world and im going to be buying my first one this weekend through my shop I work at
> 
> No one at my shop has any experience with DJ bikes unfortunate so i come here to you guys
> 
> ...


I had a bmx background as well, before MTB, but I don't think the BUMP 24" would be quite right for you.

The BUMP 24" seems like it's more of a youth mtb than a 24"-specific DJ. I say that because the top tube is only 20.7". You can't directly compare 20" wheel bmx bike top tubes with MTB's, because in BMX, 19"-20" is short, 20.5" is medium and 21"+ is considered long. But in DJ MTB, 21.5" is Short, 22" is Medium, and 22.5"+ is Long.

If you look at 24"-specific adult DJ bikes, the top tube is typically 21.5" or 22". For example, the Black Market Contraband 24", Union Street Molly Maguire 24", Tonic Fabrications Fall Guy 24", etc. Those were often called "park" bikes for riding indoor wood or concrete skateparks. In the early 2000's, riding 24"s on a freeride or jumping bike was more common to improve handling... but in the later 2000's and this decade, frame geometry for 26"s tightened up so that the chainstay/back end is very short and compact even with a 26" wheel (like, often closer to 15" chainstay, whereas in the early/mid 2000's most had 16"+ chainstays). As a result, new school DJ 26"s can feel pretty nimble, and 24"-specific park/DJ bikes have become more rare--the ones that do exist are almost entirely singelspeed, with many being designed for a rigid fork as well.

The Black Market Lil Monster comes in a range of sizes. Lil' Monster 24"










NS Capital 24" NS Bikes Capital Appreciation Thread (CAT) - Page 90 - Pinkbike Forum









At 5'6", 29 inseam, you can ride a regular sized DJ 24" or 26" bike.

If you want to see examples of geared Dirt Jumpers, check out "4x" or 4-cross bikes. They're not quite as popular as they were 5-10 years ago, because the mountain events are not tending to do 4x races and dual slalom as much as they used to. Still, you can check out 4x racing on YouTube and see how people are running their bikes.

Sexiest 4x bike/frame out there - Pinkbike Forum

TRANSITION Bank 

















Another geared bike capable of jumping would be the NS Clash 1 or 2.

NS Bikes - Clash 2 - All round / funbike










But the NS Clash Jr. is for a little kid. 
Szymon Adamczyk and his NS Clash JR

Lastly, check out this guy's thread. He's 5'5" and has an NS with 24" wheels:
Can you be too short to effectively ride a DJ/street MTB? - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## tbooks (Oct 30, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> I had a bmx background as well, before MTB, but I don't think the BUMP 24" would be quite right for you.
> 
> The BUMP 24" seems like it's more of a youth mtb than a 24"-specific DJ. I say that because the top tube is only 20.7". You can't directly compare 20" wheel bmx bike top tubes with MTB's, because in BMX, 19"-20" is short, 20.5" is medium and 21"+ is considered long. But in DJ MTB, 21.5" is Short, 22" is Medium, and 22.5"+ is Long.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the well detailed information, ill be going with the 26" GT Bump. Very excited. Will be ordering it today through the shop. Will post pics once its built!

Thanks again for educating me, now i feel like im absolutely making the right decision, cheers!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you ridden any 26" dj bikes? I'm 5'2" and my Cowan with the seat slammed feels as small as I'd really want to go. Heck, my 5' even gf likes riding that bike.

Even my other Cowan which has the stock drivetrain is comfortable for me at the bike park and on trails. It's a little larger than the one I converted to ss, but with the seat dropped I still take it on jump lines. 

Ride a bunch if you can and see what feels right. I agree with cmc about being careful not to ride a kids' bike in a size that would work. I've been tempted, too - especially when looking at dh rigs. But, I know the geo is all wrong and I also know I'd blow it up with the way I ride (half aggressive, half 'I'm still learning').


----------



## tbooks (Oct 30, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> I had a bmx background as well, before MTB, but I don't think the BUMP 24" would be quite right for you.
> 
> The BUMP 24" seems like it's more of a youth mtb than a 24"-specific DJ. I say that because the top tube is only 20.7". You can't directly compare 20" wheel bmx bike top tubes with MTB's, because in BMX, 19"-20" is short, 20.5" is medium and 21"+ is considered long. But in DJ MTB, 21.5" is Short, 22" is Medium, and 22.5"+ is Long.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the well detailed information! Very informative and answered a lot of my questions, thank you for your time and knowledge! :thumbsup:


----------



## tbooks (Oct 30, 2015)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the information all! Very informative and answered a lot of my questions! Thank you very much for your time and knowledge. Ive tried replying but i dont know whats happening haha.














That is the geometery for the 2 bikes

The 24" definitely comes equipped as a kids bike would (grip shifter, square taper, freewheel) which leads me to believe it is, in fact, for kids/youth. I always look at myself as smaller than i am, so thanks for swaying me in the right direction :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, even though i work at a shop, we don't stock any, and no shops in my area even do without going very far out of my way. So im just going to have to wing it and order the 26".

EDIT: If i am hellbent on riding 24" for some reason, ill have no problem throwing 24" disc wheels on there right? Will the geometry be all screwey?


----------

